# Laker Black Jersey's



## LakeShowFoYo (Jun 26, 2002)

I would love to see the Lakers wear the black jersey's that I have seen around Staples this year. For all you Purple and Gold to the bone people, I'm not suggesting that they change their uniforms all together, but I would like to see them wear them for a few games next season! Most teams have an alternate jersey so why can't the Lakers! A change of pace every now and then would be nice.:yes: /


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why would a change of pace be okay now and then? They've won 3 straight championships. It's not like they need to change anything. :no:


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Why would a change of pace be okay now and then? They've won 3 straight championships. It's not like they need to change anything. :no:


I'm pretty sure that the Lakers would win a game even if they had alternate color jerseys. Who cares what color their jerseys are, as long as they put a W in the win column.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It COULDNT be black/purple cuz u would look to much like the Kings,and Im not to sure about black/gold!:sour:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers just changed their jerseys 3 years ago. You can't change jersey colors every 3 years. Besides, purple and gold is classic.:yes:


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> The Lakers just changed their jerseys 3 years ago. You can't change jersey colors every 3 years. Besides, purple and gold is classic.:yes:



Come on man think a little bit. They wouldn't change their jerseys, they would just wear different colors like they did when they wore the retro Minneapolis Laker jerseys.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> 
> 
> Think a little?... Who cares about black jerseys? ...there is no point in switching. Just keep them like they are.


Wilt SHUT YOUR MOUTH, just because you're my brother and we live in the same house doesn't mean you have to disagree with me every time. :upset:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The reason they wore the other jerseys was to show respect for the great Laker teams of the past....the black jerseys would represent nothing...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> Wilt SHUT YOUR MOUTH, just because you're my brother and we live in the same house doesn't mean you have to disagree with me every time. :upset:


you guys are seriously brothers? bahahahaha


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Yea the black Uni'z R HoT !


----------



## LakeShowFoYo (Jun 26, 2002)

That's what I'm talking about! Finally someone else with some taste for the black jersey's. Those mo fo's are nice.


----------

